# Hardwood floor finish?



## banctecbobn (Dec 30, 2005)

I know this has to be all over this forum but I can't seem to find the posts.

What would be the best finish to apply over newly installed sanded red oak flooring??? Looking for brand/finish. Will need/like a satin finish.

I like Varathane stain and varnish on the cabinets and trim but havn't ever used their floor finishes. 

1000 sq. ft. plus flooring is in kitchen, dining, living, and office rooms. (All connected together)

Stepdad said he used Fabulon on his floors 40 years ago. They look great today and had never been refinished, ever. He also said it only took one coat. I can't seem to find this product, maybe not around now or new products better now???? I like the sound of only needing one coat. lol

Thank you, Bob


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Bona Traffic or Bon Mega should function well on your floor.

Here is the Fabulon product you mentioned.


----------



## Mr. D (Jun 7, 2006)

i've got fabulon on my floors at home, cherry ash and beech mix. I used 5 coats. they are 8 years old. i've got 3 dogs 75- 100 lbs each. my floors are ready to be refinished. my folks have some prefinished maple with some titanium in it or something. they've only one big dog, floor is about 10 years old still looks great.


----------



## OCRS (Apr 29, 2008)

Mr. D said:


> i've got fabulon on my floors at home, cherry ash and beech mix. I used 5 coats. they are 8 years old. i've got 3 dogs 75- 100 lbs each. my floors are ready to be refinished. my folks have some prefinished maple with some *titanium *in it or something. they've only one big dog, floor is about 10 years old still looks great.


Aluminum oxide


----------



## Mr. D (Jun 7, 2006)

yes, those were the words i was stumbling for.


----------



## gideond (May 17, 2007)

Almost all prefinished products use Acrylic urethane with Aluminum Oxide in it now. Unfortunately there isn't a finish like this available for you to use at home.


----------



## abm2958 (Jan 8, 2008)

I've had good luck using Mccloskey Gym Seal on hardwood floors. It's a very thick product so coverage isn't great but seems to take a ton of abuse without scratching.


----------



## Joining_heads (Mar 4, 2008)

Poly-var


----------



## Cdat (Apr 18, 2007)

I've used the Varathane floor stuff thinking that it'd have to be good since their cabinet stuff is so nice. I've used it once and never again. I've lately used Parks Pro Finisher.


----------



## floorinstall (Sep 8, 2007)

you can get site applied aluminium oxide finish from floor styles I think thier sight is floorstyles.com. they have stores in florida, nevada and michigan but will ship anywhere. I have never used the product but I know that they sell it.


----------



## Joining_heads (Mar 4, 2008)

floorinstall said:


> you can get site applied aluminium oxide finish from floor styles I think thier sight is floorstyles.com. they have stores in florida, nevada and michigan but will ship anywhere. I have never used the product but I know that they sell it.


I was just at a flooring supply in my old home town and the owner showed me a demonstration of a new ceramic based floor finish. You have to be certified to apply it but oh-my-god was it hard. I asked him how to repair it and he laughed. It was almost to hard in my book as I think it would take a along time to remove using red-heat. I have some product literature but its not here and I forgot the name. I rubbed a sample with 120 grit really hard and for about 15 seconds; it did nothing.


----------



## Edger Boy (Dec 27, 2006)

The ceramic finish mentioned above may be Trustor Coatings Wear-Max Formula One Ceramic Finish system. 
You can read about it here. www.turstorcoatings.com

Absolute Coatings makes a finish with aluminum oxide called Trek Plus.

Parks Pro Finisher makes a finish with Nano-Particles of aluminum oxide called Nano Shield.

We have not used the Nano Shield yet but we have used the others mentioned above and both are very durable finishes.


----------



## Joining_heads (Mar 4, 2008)

^^^^^^^Yup, thats the one. Toughest stuff ever by far.


----------

